

Google Chrome: Longer battery life and easier website permissions - namzo
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/11/longer-battery-life-and-easier-website.html

======
cpeterso
Chrome 23 also implements the "Do Not Track" header, though the setting is
buried in "Advanced Settings".

